# Visa Options for Bangladeshi Citizen



## salamsony

Visa Options for Bangladeshi Citizen
Hi everyone,

I'm an Bangladeshi citizen operats a company in Bangladesh. I'm looking Visit visa easiest way.allready i was visted more then 7 country where 10 times inn hajj umrah and business purpose in kingdom of saudi arabia. I'd appreciate if you could answer the following questions:

1. Is there such thing as a provisional (temporary) work, business, or investor visa that will give me more time to get a more permanent version of one of these visas? If so, how do I obtain it, how much does it cost, and how long does it?


2. Would I qualify "as a manager or director of a religious or social assistance organization" if my company is a for-profit social enterprise that provides sustainable income to favela residents through tourism? Would doing so make it easier, cheaper, or quicker to obtain a permanent visa?

Please give me a effective suggestion for get the visit easy way.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

There is an investor visa available.
The Brazilian consulate will be able to give you details.


----------



## ChrisNZ

Where can I find more about the investor visa? The Brazilian Consulate in NZ mentioned it but they don't have information about it. A NZr suggested it might be a "psst, here's something for your pocket" type of visa. haha. ?
Do you think buying a casa would qualify?

Even the work visa's available on the Brazilian consulate website in NZ are only temporary, and have to be applied for from outside the country.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

No, it has nothing to do with bribes.
The employees at the consulates have a good salary, feel important, and really just do what they are obliged to do. They won't go out of their way.

Everybody who I know who has had dealings with a Brazilian consulate somewhere around the world, has complained.


----------



## MensAgitatMolem

For proper information I would talk to an expert.

The easiest way to get in is to get an investment visa. Of course there are more options.

Got this from Lugna Consulting's website. They have several offices in Brazil.

Foreign citizens investing in Brazil, either individually or through a company, may request a permanent residency permit.

In order to be covered by this regime, investment in Brazilian territory must be evaluated at R$ 150.000,00 or above.

The Brazilian Authorities shall consider, inter alia, the following before grating the visa for investment purposes:

•	Value of the investment;
•	Number of jobs created in Brazil directly related with the investment made (duly supported by an investment plan);
•	Region where the investment will be applied;
•	Economic sector of the investment.


----------



## debzor

ChrisNZ said:


> Where can I find more about the investor visa? The Brazilian Consulate in NZ mentioned it but they don't have information about it. A NZr suggested it might be a "psst, here's something for your pocket" type of visa. haha. ?
> Do you think buying a casa would qualify?
> 
> Even the work visa's available on the Brazilian consulate website in NZ are only temporary, and have to be applied for from outside the country.


I have an investor visa and can answer any sensible questions - but understand that you really have to invest a minimum of R$150,000 into a genuine business and run it as such, employing Brazilians and paying taxes. An investment into one house where you want to live, for example, will not work.


----------

